
Silicon Valley and Spy Agency Bound by Strengthening Web - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/20/technology/silicon-valley-and-spy-agency-bound-by-strengthening-web.html?ref=technology&_r=0&pagewanted=all
======
driverdan
> The only difference is that the N.S.A. does it for intelligence, and Silicon
> Valley does it to make money.

A government agency can use force against you. Facebook can block you from
posting pictures of your lunch. Big difference.

